# my smoker



## hambone 2005 (May 8, 2006)

It has been a long time sent i posted anything  here is some BBQ photo and the smoker. let me no what you think about this setup?


----------



## cheech (Jun 4, 2006)

Very nice looking rig you got there.


----------



## edburke (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, that is awesome!!! I'm new to this smoking game and I'm looking for ideas. I think thats a little too advanced for me.


----------



## moltenone (Jan 28, 2007)

very nice setup.


Mark


----------

